

Twitch is currently down - designmatty
http://www.twitch.tv/

======
AustinDev
[https://twitter.com/LizardSquad/status/504416785194434562](https://twitter.com/LizardSquad/status/504416785194434562)

It's obviously suspect considering the source. Twitch dev on reddit said they
were looking into it 2 hours ago and hasn't come back to the thread yet.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/2eoeab/twitch_down/](http://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/2eoeab/twitch_down/)

